# Vaping banned in India



## Adephi (18/9/19)

Another nail in the coffin.

https://edition.cnn.com/2019/09/18/health/india-e-cigarette-ban-intl/index.html

"People who violate the ban once could face up to one year in prison or a fine of 100,000 rupees ($1,400) or both. For subsequent offenses, the penalty would be five years imprisonment and a fine of 500,000 rupees ($7,000). Storing e-cigarettes would also be punishable with up to six months in prison and a 50,000-rupee ($700) fine."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## SparkySA (18/9/19)

Ag nee fok, ek dink die sigarette companies en pharmaceutical companies sit druk op lande want hulle verloor geld, dit gaan glad nie oor gesondheid in die geval nie, dit is soos petrol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## WBotha (18/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> Ag nee fok, ek dink die sigarette companies en pharmaceutical companies sit druk op lande want hulle verloor geld, dit gaan glad nie oor gesondheid in die geval nie, dit is soos petrol



Ek stem met 100 . Hoekom is sigarette nog nooit verbied of verban nie . Ja daar is streng wette teen rook maar vape is baie gesonder . Iemand trek die toue agter die skerms

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (18/9/19)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar Guess you won't be going home any time soon!! Lucky you went when you did!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/9/19)

Ah man, this is so sad

India is a large developing country with a population of 1.3 billion

According to Wikipedia:
There are approximately *120 million smokers in India*. According to the World Health Organization (WHO), *India* is home to 12% of the world's *smokers*. *More than 10 million die each year due to tobacco in India*. According to a 2002 WHO estimate, 70% of adult males in *India* smoke.

10 million people per year !!!!!

I just cannot understand why they don't regulate according to the level of harm
It just doesn't make sense

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir (18/9/19)

Silver said:


> Ah man, this is so sad
> 
> India is a large developing country with a population of 1.3 billion
> 
> ...



Something wrong with those figures. 
Indias death rate is approx 7.5 deaths per 1000 population. On a population of 1.3billion that's a total of approx 9.7 million deaths per year overall.


Still a sad day overall in terms of wrongly passed legislation though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (18/9/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Something wrong with those figures.
> Indias death rate is approx 7.5 deaths per 1000 population. On a population of 1.3billion that's a total of approx 9.7 million deaths per year overall.
> 
> 
> Still a sad day overall in terms of wrongly passed legislation though.



Agreed @M.Adhir
I just quickly checked Wikipedia because I wanted to get an idea of the population and the number of smokers.
Even if its not 10 million that die from smoking per year but only 1 million.
That's a MASSIVE number.

Remember the stat that holds true is that "always smokers" have a 50% chance of dying prematurely from a smoking related illness. So of the 120 million smokers, if this stat holds, it means about 60 million would die prematurely from smoking related illnesses at some point. So a figure of 1 million per year seems quite reasonable.

Anyhow, its not about the exact numbers but more about the principle and magnitudes.
And the craziness to ban vaping that has had so much positivity for many smokers yet let smoking continue that has led to so many millions of deaths.
Absurd.

I still say regulators should regulate according to the level of harm. So smoking should be regulated far stricter than vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (18/9/19)

A couple of politicians enjoying the fruits of baksheesh motivated decision making it seems. 

Will see if they manage to spend it before it gets overturned. Payback is gonna be a female dog.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## StephenE (18/9/19)

Silver said:


> Ah man, this is so sad
> 
> India is a large developing country with a population of 1.3 billion
> 
> ...



@Silver I think this is the clearest indication of how messed up our world is currently, that I have ever seen. There is nowhere to hide your government's interests on this issue and the speed with which this is being pushed is telling.

On the one hand you have the UK and New Zeeland actively promoting vaping and on the other the US and India going in the complete opposite direction.

The science and moral issues clearly supports the pro-vaping stance.

But.... if you ban smoking and hurt the tobacco industry by promoting vaping, how will that affect the people employed in that industry and the people (and countries) who rely on the income and tax from the tobacco industry? Would the economic risk to those countries justify the "killing" of 10 million people a year, just in India? Perhaps?

I don't know the answer, but I know morally, on which side I am. This is much, much bigger and certainly more nuanced (and perhaps evil) than we may realize now.

It is clear that the banning countries made their choice, quickly and without evidence to support their decisions. To them this is nothing short of a war (which they think they may lose) and they intend to strike first, hard and fast.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/9/19)

Hooked said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar Guess you won't be going home any time soon!! Lucky you went when you did!


It was already banned in the province I come from for the last two years, now its banned in the whole country so nothing new. 
The ban dint stop me from vaping then and won't stop me now. 


Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (18/9/19)

I hear you @StephenE 

And you are right, this is more complex with lots of nuances

I do appreciate that. Big tobacco is a big revenue generator for several governments and lung disease is big business for Big Pharma 

But

I am just sad it is this complex and the webs are so intertwined 

I wish it could be simple and pure

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (18/9/19)

@Silver, it seems to me that the regulators and politicians have signed the Hypocritical Oath: First do no harm - to your pocket.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (18/9/19)

India is not taking this lying down though. I'm unable to copy and paste, so read this ..

https://www.aninews.in/news/nationa...lams-govt-over-e-cigarette-ban20190918175951/

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (18/9/19)

Join us reacting to one of the worst moments in Vaping History :

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## solantis (19/9/19)

Following a trend of growing scepticism around the safety of vaping devices, India has now banned electronic cigarettes.

The sweeping ban prohibits the manufacture, storage, import, export, transport, sale, and advertisement of all e-cigarette products.

India’s finance minister Nirmana Sitharaman said the decision was taken in light of the rising popularity of e-cigarettes amongst the country’s youth.

According to NPR, The Union Minister for Health and Family Welfare, Science and Technology and Earth Sciences, Dr. Harsh Vardhan, said the ban is a “quantum jump towards healthy living”.

The announcement follows the decision by two US states, Michigan and New York, to prohibit flavoured e-cigarettes, a product that ostensibly appeals greatly to teenagers.

Those decisions came after seven people in the US died of pulmonary disease, an illness related to vaping. Nearly 400 more fell ill.

The administration of US President Donald Trump has also proposed a plan to ban non-tobacco flavoured e-cigarettes.

“We can’t allow people to get sick. People are dying,” Trump said on Wednesday.

The ban in India has labelled vaping products as a potential gateway to the consumption of other more harmful tobacco products.

According to the World Health Organization, India is the world’s second-largest consumer of tobacco products, with nearly a third of its population using the products as of 2017.

Vaping is often regarded as a safer alternative to traditional smoking, although research on its long-term effects remains limited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## solantis (19/9/19)

Im still on the fence regarding whether the health concerns are real or exaggerated but one has to question why cigarettes and alcohol which has claimed more lives have not yet been made illegal?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (19/9/19)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/9/19)

Daniel said:


>




Damn thats scary

Makes you wonder, is this the start of the end of vaping? Looks like Big Tobacco has won


----------



## solantis (19/9/19)

Do we stock pile or what?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (19/9/19)

Vaping with Vic's figures are all wrong. He's a good bloke and he means well but we can't point fingers at the media for spreading false information and then condone it when vapers do the same. Just some of the errors in his video:

1) "70% of adult males in India smoke". False. That number might be claimed on Wiki but it's wrong. The latest surveys show that the national smoking rate in India is 14%. Additionally, many of the "tobacco users" in India don't actually smoke. More people use chewing tobacco than combustible cigarettes.

2) "There are 42 million vapers in India". No. India is not ranked among the top ten markets in the world for vaping. Euromonitor International evaluated the Indian vaping market to be worth $57 million in 2018, which is way less than 1% of the total global market of $15 billion. 

3) "Half of China's profits are from India". No. India is a very small market. See above.

4) "This wasn't a gradual thing like the US, it was a sudden thing that wiped out 42 million vapers in one stroke". Wrong. The state of Punjab banned vaping in 2014. In 2018, the Indian govt advised other states to do the same because they were moving towards prohibition. By March 2019, 12 other states had joined Punjab in banning vaping. So it's been an issue that has been increasing over the past several years. The Indian govt didn't blindside everybody by suddenly announcing a ban. Indian vapers have known about this for years.

Again, nothing against Vic, he's a top bloke who is fighting the good fight. But facts are facts and we need to be factual.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Stillwaters (19/9/19)

Thanks for putting this in a clearer light @RichJB. 

This ruling is obviously disastrous for all those in India who are trying to live a healthier life in getting away from the stinkies, and I feel for them.

However, things are not as disastrous for world vaping as pictured by Vic.

What I find an absolute disgrace is that India, USA and other countries who are banning vaping in one form or another are saying that their decisions are based on their concern for the youth. This is absolute bs....the youth are going to smoke or vape or use drugs or drink alcohol or a combination of these and other activities just because they are youngsters. They are trying to break away from their parent's rule, assert their own individuality & independence and find their own way in life. With vaping, at least it's healthier and easier to leave if they so wish.

These governments, our own included, are showing a complete disregard for the health of their youth, their people and honesty


----------



## RichJB (19/9/19)

I think where Vic misunderstood is that he probably read a figure that there are 42 million users of smokeless tobacco products in India, and he then assumed they meant vaping. In India's case, they don't. Chewing tobacco like khaini is massively popular in India and it qualifies as "smokeless tobacco". But it ain't vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (19/9/19)

solantis said:


> Do we stock pile or what?



If any of your favourite brands are from the USA then I would say yes, unless Trump still allows flavoured juice to be made for export only.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (19/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/9/19)

Have moved several posts above from another similar thread into this existing one.
Let's have this all in one place here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## swisscheese (19/9/19)

The South African government's ineptitude and greed should benefit us. They wont ban vaping, not when there is an opportunity to levy some tax or another on vapers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked (21/9/19)

https://theprint.in/india/governanc...of-itc-indias-biggest-cigarette-maker/293547/
19 Sept. 2019

*Govt has banned vapes, but owns 28% of ITC – India’s biggest cigarette maker
The Union government and state-owned companies together held a 28.64 per cent stake in ITC as of June end. *

The Narendra Modi government Wednesday announced a complete ban on e-cigarettes, citing the risk they posed to India’s youth.
However, it is a little known fact that the Union government is a shareholder in the largest domestic manufacturer of conventional cigarettes, which have been proven to cause cancer and other ailments. This makes India’s government perhaps the only one in the world with a stake in a cigarette company, and raises questions about a potential conflict of interest in the ban on e-cigarettes.

The government and state-owned companies together held a 28.64 per cent stake in ITC as of June end. 

The Centre on its own had a 7.96 per cent stake through the Specified Undertaking of the Unit Trust of India (SUUTI), the administrator that manages the funds of the erstwhile Unit Trust of India (UTI) on behalf of the government. In addition, many state-owned insurance companies are also shareholders in ITC, with the Life Insurance Corporation (LIC) owning the largest chunk at 16.3 per cent as of June end.

The General Insurance Corporation, meanwhile, has a 1.73 per cent stake, the New India Assurance Company 1.52 per cent, and the Oriental Insurance Company, 1.11 per cent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (22/9/19)

Hooked said:


> https://theprint.in/india/governanc...of-itc-indias-biggest-cigarette-maker/293547/
> 19 Sept. 2019
> 
> *Govt has banned vapes, but owns 28% of ITC – India’s biggest cigarette maker
> ...



You can’t ban vaping but allow smoking
Man that’s so dumb

Methinks the Indian Government needs to acquire some stakes in the leading vaping companies

Aaaarrghhh!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (22/9/19)

Vaping Ban in India has hit headlines everywhere in the world except India . 
I asked 2 vapers that I know, 
Vaper 1:- sells DIY-liquid materials so he knew about the ban 
Vaper 2:- was clueless and said he is still vaping like usual and was shocked to know that vaping has been banned in India. 
Both of them are from Mumbai(my home) and vaping has been banned for ages there because they are not Taxed or fall under any regulations. 
Last December when I was in India for a month I only saw one guy vaping, I was happy and sad at the same time. Dont know about the future of vaping in India now but it was not that bright before this stupid law was passed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (22/2/20)

See also this post, warning people that vapes are confiscated at airports in India.


----------

